# Once Upon A Time.....



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

*Once upon a time in a land far far away there lived Prince Jules and his heart belonged to the beautiful Princess Abby.
One day during his leisurely nap he dreamed of his two favorite things, Princess Abby and food. 
This gave him an idea; he would show his Princess how much he loved her by preparing a few of his favorite things.









First he gathered a few ingredients’…









Then Prince Jules prepared to cook up a whirlwind of love!









But wait he thinks…I must put on my thinking cap…









And of course every good cook needs an apron…









And how about a pair of wings so I can fly my way into my true loves heart….









Yes, as a pawtro-sexual being, I am very comfortable in my fur and frills.









OK, let’s see, let’s add a little of this, some of that, a few kisses, a dash of laughter and what else? Hmmmm…









Yes, an egg to hold it all together would be perfect!









Gentle…….G E N T L E……….GEN……….









Whoopsie-Daisy!!!!!









Promise, no eggs were harmed in the making of this romance!









OK, Princess Abby, I Prince Jules deliver to you a gourmet helping of my profound love!









Abby Oh Abby, you are forever my Special Kanine Love!









Every time I think of you I get all giddy and can’t help but Cheez-t!!!









You make my heart sing and Snap, Crackle and Pop!









When I Catsup with you…..









I want to Pop those luscious Tart lips with a smooch!!!









Oh My Love, I’ll be there in a Jif…









To Nip at your ears…









And maybe rest my head of your Sweet Potatoes?









If I say please with a Cherry on top?









The Prince Jules continued to dream for days of his true love..









Then he slowly awakened with much on his mind…









Uhhhhhhhhhhh. I WAS dreaming, right???????????










THE END……….*


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

:--king:You need to write for TV. Your much better than whats on!
Bonie&Buddy


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Aw, Prince Jules is such a sweetie. And he has the nicest dreams. :smooch:


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Great story - love all of the captions. Jules rocks !!


----------



## Chuck's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

Good Stuff !!!!!!!!!!
Exactly what I needed today.
Thank you


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Love your stories!!!! Jules is such a handsome....and cooperative guy. I hope he wins Abby's heart...


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

You are seriously TOO funny. I haven't had such a good laugh in days! (thank you!)

And Prince Jules - you are adorable and need to do commercials! I would buy any of these products now!! 

I am sure you got your princess in the end!

Kim


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Very cute...I think we all need a little smile after this week. But you have way to many snacks in your house!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is the cutest, you are GOOD, and the PRINCE, AND PRINCESS, ARE WONDERFULL.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So I wonder when we will hear if Princess Abby will take Prince Jules as her love. MJ you need to start writing a cartoon for newspaper about their adventures. You have the best imagination and the pups are so cooperative. Give Jules a big kiss for being a great sport. His cousin would never let me do that. I can barely get a hat or collar on him. LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job Jules and MJ. Great story.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

You have made MY day!

That is the best ever!!! Oh gosh, thank you  I will be anticipating part two!!! In fact...I think Ill go back and read it all over again. 
All smiles here


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Just loved this!!! What a great Golden guy he is!!! What an actor or a ham!!! LOL Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> His cousin would never let me do that. I can barely get a hat or collar on him. LOL


Just send Bama here for a month, we'll convert him into a camera loving clothes wearing pawtro-sexual canine!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahahaha, very cute!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Those are great! I think this is exactly what this forum needs right now - some smiles


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, Marsha needed that laught, what a handsome prince, sending the crew too your house for some training...lol


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

*Martha!*

*You are simply devine dahling! I just have to think of you and I smile. I love your humor, creativity and well....just you!*


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

LOL - that was fantastic! You are very funny and creative.

I love Jules, always have. What a great Golden boy you have there. He would be perfect for commercials. His last pic was frame worthy - heck they all were.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG that was sooo cute and FUNNY! I needed a good laugh this morning! What a great story!!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

My boyfriend was telling me to shush up because I couldnt stop saying AWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!! These pictures are memorable and one of a kind! Give her a huge kiss and hug from Lucy and myself


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jazz and Jules*

Jazz and Jules

That is one of the most beautiful and clever stories I've ever read.
I want to know how you can get Jules to do that??
The pictures are AMAZING AND BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm glad I didn't miss this thread! LOL


What a co-pawperative doggy Jules is - I sure hope that he got LOTS of treats! Thanks for sharing his modelling session with us!   


p.s. he has a cute tooshie!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just saw this...glad I didn't miss it. Made me laugh out loud and yes, we (Forum Family) needed this...thanks!


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

I Love it!!! wonderful job!!!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Welll Jules, if Abbey doesnt come around after that performance, she's not worth it......BTW, you have stolen my heart!!!!!!:


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for making my day - sure needed to small and go AWHHHHHH


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Maggie and Emmy send their love to you, handsome Jules!!  If Abby doesn't come around...


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

That's hilarious - you're so creative and it helps that you have a willing and so very handsome participant to help tell your story.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Ahahahaha! You did NOT dress that boy up as a fairy princess! :
Very cute - LOVE that last pic the best!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Jules you were a lovely fairy and a very patient with those photographs. I loved the story by the way.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Fabulous, Jules, fabulous !!

Martha, can we get a sequel? :bowl:


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess you could call him a kitchen fairy huh?


----------

